
How domain experts create diagrams, and implications for tool design [pdf] - matt_d
http://wodenimoni.com/assets/chi-20-natural-diagramming.pdf
======
tobr
HN’s automatic anti-clickbait thing made this title hard to understand… you
might want to add back the initial “How”.

~~~
dang
Added back now. I had to take out "conceptual" but I think it's implied
anyhow.

